# Bump



## Rob Fisher (9/7/15)

BUMP - to bring up somebody's post typically by posting the word "bump" on Forums.

Can also stand for 
Bring 
Up 
My 
Post


----------



## zadiac (9/7/15)

I chose 2, but it should be within a regulated time. Like once every two or three days. Constant bumping is annoying, not only in a forum, but basically everywhere. Even physical bumping...lol.......now humping.....well, that's a total different story

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike (9/7/15)

2 - once every two days? Easy to remember.


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

I don't mind "BUMP"s at all. However it has to be done within reason. With regards to the "FOR SALE" forums it can be really annoying for others who have items for sale. Even when certain members post "OP updated" / "Price change" etc... - there is no reason for that as you can just update your OP.

On another forum i am a member of, you are only allowed to bump your post 7 days after the last post in your thread, i am not saying that this forum should adopt the "7 days", but something like 3 days would be ideal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (9/7/15)

Bump ---------- RUNS-----------------

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smoke187 (9/7/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (9/7/15)

I dont really mind if people bump their ads.

What erks me is when one person post 10 things for sale in 10 different ads.

Bumping an ad is beneficial for the seller and potential buyer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (9/7/15)

I think if your add goes to page 3 you can bump, it gives the ppl that does not really have time to frequent the forum and have an add up to stay on the first two pages.
But if you put a time limit to bumps that add will be pushed down the line quite fast


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Interesting thread @Rob Fisher 

When it comes to using the Classifieds, I think Bumping is okay if it is used appropriately and not too frequently.
However, ongoing bumping without dropping the price is just wasting everyone's attention in my view.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

bump!


----------



## Raindance (11/10/18)

Resistance said:


> bump!


GLWS!


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/18)

Depends on the thread 
If its something important to read I dont mind bumps


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/10/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

